# Newbie updating/coding troubles and cameras fault/calibration



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

Hi, I am absolutely exhausted of reading all these usefull posts here for many days but being newbie in coding I fall in chaos... so with apologies I please for your help. I have ENET CABLE and ESYS etc... but from changes I want to have I am done succesfully only with Video In Motion and with shorten SeatBelt Warning ringing. I am not sure what is possible with my car and equipment and what is utopia. Not sure if it is possible to update ECUs firmware to enable more options. Also my bluetooth unit which has no update option in iDrive over USB (actual update is UPD01000.bin) probably because of my car production date is before March 2010. Below I wrote every known details about my GT. If you can, please tell me if there is possibility to enable any of these functions. Big thank for any support.

All I need is enable playing videos from USB and enable codecs, activate flashing dynamic brake light, enable advanced HUD informations and enable tethered Internet and online services via BT or USB cable from my Samsung Galaxy S5 or at least Samsung Galaxy S3. And of course if any units update possibilities, at least BT unit.... and Button on driver-side to be enabled to CLOSE the trunk function. 
Found some coding (writen below) but not listed in ESYS when read my ECUs/SVTs so I dont know if its blind way... :/
I am also looking for steps how to calibrate side view and back cameras, they say they are faulty when activated but they are functional... only after hard washing one of sideview cameras turns off for a few hours and then return back ... diag says they are not calibrated.
If any info or pictures needed to hint or solve.. just tell I will do my best... I can upload list of readed ECUs also. 
Thank you again

_Torque and Power Meter
HU_NBT => 3000 => EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID => aktiv
HU_NBT => 3000 => EFF_DYN_SPORT_UNIT => aktiv

Dynamic Brake Light - fast flashing warning lights
HU_CIC => EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID

Entertainment details in HUD
KOMBI => 3000 => HUD_ENTERTAINMENT_ENABLE => aktiv werte=01
Phonebook details in HUD
KOMBI => 3000 => HUD_TELEFONBUCH_ENABLE => aktiv werte=01
Phone in HUD
KOMBI => 3000 => HUD_TELEFONANRUF_ENABLE => aktiv werte=01
Turn signal in HUD
HU_NET / HUD_TURNSIGNAL = aktiv
KOMBI/BLINKER_HUD_ENABLE = aktiv

Video from USB & Codecs Enable HU_CIC or HU_NBT
API_USB_VIDEO => both
ENT_VIDEO => aktiv
ENT_VIDEO => aktiv
ENT_MC_VIDEO_SUPPORT =>aktiv
ENT_CODEC_OGG => aktiv
ENT_CODEC_XVID => aktiv
ENT_CODEC_VCD => aktiv_

*BMW 530d GT F07
WBASN61000C454983
Produktionsdatum 25.02.2010
Integration Steps ECU: Istep current, last and shipment: F001-09-08-532
Bluetooth C454983-9228272*
My CAFs http://www.nebezpecnejtvor.cz/caf.zip

Full list of equipment:
Daten für die Fahrgestellnummer: WBASN61000C454983
Modellbezeichnung 530d
Ausführung Europa
Typschlüssel SN61
E-Code F07
Karosserie Gran Turismo
Lenkung links
Türen 4
Motor N57D30O0 - 3,00l (180kW)
Antrieb Heckantrieb
Getriebe automatisch
Außenfarbe Black Sapphire Metallic (475)
Innenraum Leder Dakota/elfenbeinweiss (LCEW)
Produktionsdatum 25.02.2010
Werk Dingolfing
Code Serienausstattung Standard Equipment
S1CDA Brake Energy Regeneration Brake Energy Regeneration
S548A Kilometertacho Kilometer-calibrated speedometer
S851A Sprachversion deutsch Language version German
Code Sonderausstattung Optional Equipment
S1CAA Selektion COP relevanter Fahrzeuge Selection of COP relevant vehicles
S1CBA CO2 Umfang CO2 package
S223A Elektronische Dämpfer Control (EDC) Electronic Damper Control (EDC)
S229A Dynamic Drive Dynamic Drive
S2STA BMW LM Rad Vielspeiche 235 BMW LA wheel, multispoke 235
S2VAA Adaptive Drive Chassis & suspens. setup"Adaptive Drive"
S316A Automatische Heckklappenbetätigung automatic trunk lid mechanism
S322A Komfortzugang Comfort access
S3ACA Anhängerkupplung Trailer coupling
S3AGA Rückfahrkamera Reversing camera
S402A Panoramadach elektrisch Electric panoramic roof
Code Sonderausstattung Optional Equipment
S423A Fussmatten Velours Floor mats, velours
S428A Warndreieck und Verbandstasche Warning triangle and first aid kit
S430A Innen-/Aussensp. mit Abblendautomatik Interior/outside mirror with auto dip
S431A Innenspiegel automatisch abblendend Interior mirror with automatic-dip
S441A Raucherpaket Smoker package
S453A Klimatisierte Sitze vorne Climatised fornt seats
S454A Klimatisierte Sitze hinten Climate-controlled seats, rear
S456A Komfortsitz mit Memory Comfort seat with memory
S460A Komfortsitz im Fond elektr.verstellbar Comfort seat, rear, electr. adjustable
S488A Lordosenstütze Fahrer u. Beifahrer Lumbar support, driver and passenger
S494A Sitzheizung Fahrer/Beifahrer Seat heating driver/passenger
S496A Sitzheizung hinten Seat heating, rear
S4CAA Edelholzausführung Eschenmaser anthrazit Fine woodgrain version, ash grain, anthr
S4NBA Klimaautomatik mit 4-Zonenregelung Autom. climate control with 4-zone ctrl
S4U1A Keramikapplikation Bedienelemente Ceramic appliques for controls
S4URA Ambientes Innenlicht Ambient interior lighting
S502A Scheinwerferreinigungsanlage Headlight cleaning system
S508A Park Distance Control (PDC) Park Distance Control (PDC)
S522A Xenon-Licht Xenon Light
S5AGA Spurwechselwarnung Lane-change warning
S5DKA Side View Camera Side View Camera
S601A TV-Funktion TV function
S609A Navigationssystem Professional Navigation system Professional
S610A Head-Up Display Head-up display
S612A BMW Assist BMW Assist
S614A Internet Vorbereitung Internet, preparations
S615A Erweiterte BMW Online Information Expanded BMW Online Information
S616A BMW Online BMW Online
S620A Spracheingabe Voice control
S633A Vorbereitung Handy Business Preparation, mobile phone, Business
S677A HiFi System Professional DSP HiFi System Professional DSP
S696A DVD-Wechsler DVD changer
Code Sonderausstattung Optional Equipment
S698A Area-Code 2 für DVD Area-Code 2 for DVD
S6AAA BMW TeleServices BMW TeleServices
S6ABA Steuerung Teleservices Control for Teleservices
S6FHA Fond-Entertainment Professional Rear Professional entertainment center
S6FLA USB-/Audio-Schnittstelle USB/Audio interface
S6NFA Musik-Schnittstelle für Smartphone Music interface for Smartphone
S760A Hochglanz Shadow-Line High gloss shadow line
S7SPA Navi Professional/Handyvorber. Bluetooth Nav Professional/cellph. prep. Bluetooth
L801A Länderausführung Deutschland National Version Germany
S863A Händlerverzeichnis Europa Retailer Directory Europe
S879A Bordliteratur deutsch On-board vehicle literature German
S8SCA Freischaltung Telematik länderspez. Telematics access request,country-spec.
S8THA SPEED LIMIT INFO SPEED LIMIT INFO
S995A

ESYS INFOS
•	VINLONG 
•	Baureihenverbund 
•	Entwicklungsbaureihe=F007 
•	Date=06/09/2015 
•	Time=09:10:38 AM 
•	CreatedBy= 
•	FA2FP MajorVersion 
•	FA2FP MinorVersion 
•	FA2FP PatchVersion 
•	[353] F007 
•	[393] A090_BATTERYSIZE_90AH_AGM 
•	[103] UNKNOWN 
•	[350] SPORTS_ACTIVITY_TOURER 
•	[116] 801_GERMANY 
•	[167] LHD 
•	[11] 229_DYNAMIC_DRIVE 
•	[19] 316_AUTOM_OPERATION_TAILGATE 
•	[22] 322_COMFORT_ACCESS_SYSTEM 
•	[28] 3AG_REAR_VIEW_CAMERA 
•	[29] 402_PANORAMA_GLASS_ROOF 
•	[34] 423_FLOOR_MATS_VELOUR 
•	[35] 428_WARNING_TRIANGLE 
•	[36] 430_INTER_EXTER_MIRROR_ANTI_DAZZLE 
•	[37] 431_INTERIOR_REAR_VIEW_MIRROR_ANTI_DAZZL 
•	[38] 441_SMOKERS_PACKAGE 
•	[41] 453_ACTIVE_SEAT_VENTIL_FRONT 
•	[42] 454_ACTIVE_SEAT_VENTIL_REAR 
•	[44] 456_COMFORT_SEATS_FRONT_ELECTRICAL 
•	[46] 460_COMFORT_SEATS_REAR_ELECTR_ADJUSTABLE 
•	[52] 488_LUMBAR_SUPPORT_DRIVER_FRONT_PASSENGE 
•	[54] 494_SEAT_HEATING_DRIVER_FRONT_PASSENGER 
•	[55] 496_SEAT_HEATING_REAR_SEATS 
•	[57] 4NB_4_ZONE_AUTOM_AIR_CONDITION 
•	[59] 502_HEADLIGHT_WASHER_SYSTEM 
•	[60] 508_PARKDISTANCECONTROL 
•	[63] 522_XENON_LIGHT 
•	[75] 601_TV_FUNCTION 
•	[79] 609_NAVIGATION_SYSTEM_PROFESSIONAL 
•	[80] 610_HEAD_UP_DISPLAY 
•	[82] 612_BMWASSIST 
•	[83] 616_BMWONLINE 
•	[84] 620_VOICE_CONTROL 
•	[86] 633_PREPARATION_MOBILE_PHONE_BUSINESS_BL 
•	[97] 677_HIFI_SYSTEM_PROFESSIONAL 
•	[101] 696_DVD_CHANGER 
•	[106] 6FH_REAR_SEAT_ENTERTAIMENT_PROF 
•	[131] 879_OWNERS_HANDBOOK_SERVICE_BOOKLET_GER 
•	[193] 548_SPEEDOMETER_KM 
•	[204] 863_SERVICE_CONTACT_FLYER_EUROPE 
•	[226] 2VA_ADAPTIVE_DRIVE 
•	[227] 1CA_SELECTION_COP_RELEVANT 
•	[228] 1CB_ACEA_CO2 
•	[231] 3AC_TRAILER_TOW_HITCH 
•	[233] 5DK_SIDE_VIEW_CAMERA 
•	[237] 6AA_BMW_TELESERVICES 
•	[297] 5AG_LANE_CHANGE_WARNING 
•	[301] 223_ELECTRONIC_DAMPER_CONTROL 
•	[347] 4CA_FINE_WOOD_TRIM_ASH_GRAIN_ANTHRACITE 
•	[349] 7SP_NAVI_PROF_INTEGR_MOB_PHONE_PREPAR_BL 
•	[375] 6FL_USB_AUDIO_INTERFACE 
•	[382] 1CD_BRAKE_ENERGY_REGENERATION 
•	[407] 6AB_CONTROL_BMW_TELESERVICES 
•	[481] 2ST_ALLOY_WHEELS_MULTISPOKE_235_MB 
•	[516] 760_INDIVIDUAL_HIGH_GLOSS_SATIN_CHROME 
•	[518] 4U1_CERAMIC_EMBELLISHER_FOR_CONTROLS 
•	[556] 4UR_AMBIENT_LIGHT 
•	[611] 6NF_SMARTPHONE_PREP_BLUE_USB_AUD_SECTION 
•	[612] 614_PREPARATION_INTERNET 
•	[613] 615_EXTENDED_BMW_ONLINE_INFO 
•	[1163] 8TH_SPEED_LIMIT_INFO 
•	[1294] 995_CHANGE_BAN 
•	[153] UNKNOWN 
•	[154] DIESEL 
•	[174] OL 
•	[170] N57D30 
•	[5] UNKNOWN 
•	[155] ECE 
•	[532] NORMAL_CHASSIS 
•	[6] 6_CYL 
•	[30] 3000CCM 
•	[909] SEPTEMBER_2009

A090
1CA 1CB 1CD 223 229 2ST 2VA 316 322 3AC 3AG 402 423 428 430 431 441 453 454 456 460 488 494 496 4CA 4NB 4U1 4UR 502 508 522 548 5AG 5DK 601 609 610 612 614 615 616 620 633 677 696 698 6AA 6AB 6FH 6FL 6NF 760 7SP 801 851 863 879 8TH 995


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You have older HU_CIC Head Unit, not newer HU_NBT Head Unit. USB Video is not possible on CIC.

Torque and Power Meter is possible with CIC, but I do not know if your motor is supported.

You are in Europe, so you should have Dynamic Brake Light by default. You can check coding FRM => ESS_ERSCHEINUNGSBILD = bremslicht blinkend to verify it.

Entertainment details in HUD should work, so long as car has 6WA Extended Display Kombi, and car has at least 47.0 firmware. I do not see 6WA listed above, but I thought it was standard for any car with HUD.


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

Shawn thank you, 

Usb video.. Ok.. Sad but Understood 

Torque and powermeter, if I dont see corresponding parameters in my ecus listing, does it mean it couldnt be coded/activated or is there a way to add lines? 

Dynamic Brake.. I will check if this line is present. 

Where is firmware revision to be found? When older, how to update? In my HUD now I see just speed, speed limit info, navigation, warnings, assistance and cruise control signs. Nothing more in iDrive to be checkboxed. 

How to update bluetooth with downloaded update bin file?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You can't add lines. For Torque and Power Meter, you don't see HU_CIC => EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID?

What is your I-Step Current?

http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403

For Entertainment details in HUD, there are no new iDrive Settings / Checkboxes. When it is coded and working, simply using the Phone Button, Voice Button, or Scrollwheel on Steering wheel causes the info to display in HUD.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

And for Bluetooth Software Update via .bin file, car needs Option 6VC Combox. Your 2010 build most certainly does not have it. Instead of Combox (CMB_MEDIA), you would have older MULF module, which cannot be updated without flashing it, and worse, it does not support A2DP Bluetooth Audio Streaming.


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can't add lines. For Torque and Power Meter, you don't see HU_CIC => EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID?
> 
> What is your I-Step Current?
> 
> ...


Hi Shawn, 
My I-step current I wrote in first post and it is
Integration Steps ECU: Istep current, last and shipment: F001-09-08-532

HU_CIC => EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID I don't see, maybe it is because I have just diesel 530d but I think it is because of very early production version of GT... I remember I was driving GT 530xd 2014 facelift model and it has torque and power meters officialy enabled.

It looks that although I have a very good equipped model there are sadly some usefull things I couldnt have 

That cursed bluetooth, can I flash it by myself or is it work for BMW dealer?

Finally Internet and OnLine Service via my phone, is it my bad luck also, even I have most of this Online things in iDrive menu but no connection?

Here are all my backup CAFs if it helps
http://www.nebezpecnejtvor.cz/caf.zip

and screens in esys


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KaZaN said:


> Hi Shawn,
> My I-step current I wrote in first post and it is
> Integration Steps ECU: Istep current, last and shipment: F001-09-08-532
> 
> ...


Wow. Your car has never been updated since it left the factory with 36.1 on it, so this is for sure why there is no Entertainment details in HUD, and most likely why there is no Torque and Power Meter option.

I see also that you have MULF module as I suspected instead of Combox.

You can update / flash ECU's with E-Sys, although it is somewhat complicated.

But flashing MULF won't get you much. You still will not get A2DP BT Streaming without Combox, nor will you be able to get Internet and OnLine Service via phone.

You would have to retrofit Combox, or better yet retrofit NBT, for these features.


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Wow. Your car has never been updated since it left the factory with 36.1 on it, so this is for sure why there is no Entertainment details in HUD, and most likely why there is no Torque and Power Meter option.
> 
> I see also that you have MULF module as I suspected instead of Combox.
> 
> ...


Hi Shawn, now much clear for me.

I little bit updated infos about equipment from Esys at the end of first post.

Not sure if its good news or bad that my car is still in same state as it leaves factory  So do I need updates at the first of any other steps? Could I do it myself (ehm with your help of course, if you be so good and help me) or is it work for BMW dealer? With updates comes some features and fixes I hope... Maybe for HUD infos, Dynamic Brake, TorqueAndPowerMeters, trunk button on driver side to close the trunk etc...

...but for the other things, like USB video and Internet, must I change hardware. I don't really know exact differences between MULF and Combox but understand Combox is better and without it no way for Internet and other features. NBT is the main unit in centre of dashboard, with buttons, dvd drive etc? Combox is in the middle between front seats or is in the trunk? Both sounds hard to change and probably expensive too.

Still can't understand how was the Internet/Online services working when was the car new? There is no cellular/mobile phone module in car, isn't it. So how it works when no internal modem in the car and no tethering feature via mobile phone?

Thank you and have a nice day
KaZaN


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If you can get Dealer to program the car, it is a better option then doing it yourself.

If you do it yourself, this is what you are looking at:

E-Sys - Flashing ECU Guide v.1.0.1.pdf:

https://mega.co.nz/#!gtI1DLLD!oHCQrh-axVrWvaB5E0pJKz73RO6b1syn-9eEytBH1qo

To better understand Combox features, see this:

BMW Combox Launch.pdf:

https://mega.nz/#!UlhFxZ7B!F57eRrIxPdT3hCh8ibqRj6B44yZMMySRk6M2-d4nnOs

As for Internet, you are confusing things. Your car has Telematics (BMW Assist), which means your car has SIM Card (in TEL Module), and factory Option 614 Internet, so Internet via car SIM is possible. This though likely requires a paid subscription though BMW Assist. If you wanted Internet via Mobile Phone SIM Card (Tethering), you would need to have Combox, and you would need to disable Telematics.


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
you were right, I am on TEL_MULF_HIGH Interface box.








So there is not much I can do without changing hardware.
I will read your suggested docs about flashing ECUs and info about combox. After I will ask you for more 
While inspecting my ECUs I find one weird thing.. there is [email protected] what does it mean? 









Thank you for all your answers and help

KaZaN


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW AG made changes to PSdZData beginning with 54.2 PSdZData where they removed (trimmed) all descriptive text from CAFD (and FAFP) files, making FDL Coding of ECU's difficult, as the FDL Codes can no longer be easily located. E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.x uses historical CAFD data from older Untrimmed PSdZData releases to dynamically map the trimmed data back into E-Sys. [email protected] is simply a CAFD comment to this affect.


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> BMW AG made changes to PSdZData beginning with 54.2 PSdZData where they removed (trimmed) all descriptive text from CAFD (and FAFP) files, making FDL Coding of ECU's difficult, as the FDL Codes can no longer be easily located. E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.x uses historical CAFD data from older Untrimmed PSdZData releases to dynamically map the trimmed data back into E-Sys. [email protected] is simply a CAFD comment to this affect.


Oh, so it is not from ecu but from PSdZData... Ok, thank you for clarification.


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn, I read E-Sys - Flashing ECU Guide v.1.0.1.pdf and few more questions came...
Teoretically it looks not so strange to do it self if I do perfect step by step workflow preparation, backups if possible and no bad luck come to my garage. But....

I have some faults in memory, isnt it problem or risk? Do I need to solve them first?
Some are sporadic









Some are permanent









My E-SYS is not right version in prerequisities preffered, not sure if it is problem, but if yes, can I ask you for help? 









And of course my PsdZData are LITE and not the right version in prerequisities mentioned but newer 55,4..but LITE

If I update unit, do I lost current coding and settings?
Is there a way back, possibility to downgrade units back to factory versions?
Are there units its not safe to update, like those for engine (DDE, DME, DWA.. ???) ?

Hope I didnt miss something but finally for sure I will show up my step by step manual before proceed  :angel:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I would not worry about first clearing any error messages in memory.

E-Sys 3.24.3 is actually the preferred E-Sys version, so you are fine there.

You will need PSdZData Full for flashing. You can use older PSdZData version than car's current I-Level to downgrade or newer PSdZData version than car's current I-Level to upgrade.

You can flash any ECU so long as car is on an adequate charger and the correct process is follows. I personally would not flash ZGW though unless I had a specific reason for doing so.


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn, of course I tried to clear errors in memory but those permanent stay there and those sporadic came back again after night in garage and new start of car at the morning. Sadly... 

So as you say my e-sys is ok. But dont you have latest full PSdZData link, please? And how do I find which version is equal to my factory state...just for sure to have choice to go back if any problems with the new one?
KaZaN


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I told you in Post # 7, your car has 36.1 on it. If you ever did want to revert back to it, you likely will be unable to ever find 36.1 PSdZData Full anywhere.

PM sent.


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I told you in Post # 7, your car has 36.1 on it. If you ever did want to revert back to it, you likely will be unable to ever find 36.1 PSdZData Full anywhere.
> 
> PM sent.


I see U wrote but I dont know how U identify from screenshots that I am on 36.1 but it is not important for me now. 
Old 36.1 psdzdata is not possible to find am i right? So once I update, no way back for me. 
Thank you for your help Shawn, I will prepare everything likr you said... 
KaZaN


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Because F001-09-08-532 = 36.1, and yes, I doubt you will be able to find such old version.


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn, I was on prepare steps for my ECUs update today. I tried to test all steps except flashing. But on TAL calculating step I got results with warning. Screenshots below. Is it ok or am I doing something wrong or does it mean that I have another problem? I also discovered that my power/ignition turns off very soon after a few minutes, even when I switched lights on the first right position Parking lights. How about doors, must I have drivers doors opened? 
When I want to check dependencies of ECUs, in TAL Viewer/Editor, which file must I open?
Thank you and have a nice Sunday
KaZaN


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KaZaN said:


> Hi Shawn, I was on prepare steps for my ECUs update today. I tried to test all steps except flashing. But on TAL calculating step I got results with warning. Screenshots below. Is it ok or am I doing something wrong or does it mean that I have another problem? I also discovered that my power/ignition turns off very soon after a few minutes, even when I switched lights on the first right position Parking lights. How about doors, must I have drivers doors opened?
> When I want to check dependencies of ECUs, in TAL Viewer/Editor, which file must I open?
> Thank you and have a nice Sunday
> KaZaN
> ...


You need PSdZData Full. You have all the Missing File errors because you use Lite version.

Flash TAL will put car in Transport Mode. I would leave Driver's Door open just in case, although I do not think it is even needed.

Open the Flash TAL in TAL-Editor to see the dependencies.


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need PSdZData Full. You have all the Missing File errors because you use Lite version.
> 
> Flash TAL will put car in Transport Mode. I would leave Driver's Door open just in case, although I do not think it is even needed.
> 
> Open the Flash TAL in TAL-Editor to see the dependencies.


I have deleted lite and put full... But will do it again to be sure and calculate to check if errors leave. 
Flash TAL is that I calculate and save, is it? I will look a it again. 
Thanks for tips


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KaZaN said:


> I have deleted lite and put full... But will do it again to be sure and calculate to check if errors leave.
> Flash TAL is that I calculate and save, is it? I will look a it again.
> Thanks for tips


Yes, that is Flash Tal. Calculate it, Save it, and Edit it.


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

Shawn, thank god for your patience... 

TAL dependecies now I know how to find and read. :thumbup:
Opened driver door + parking lights = power/ignition stay without any interruption for very very long time! :thumbup:
One more problem was in one of first steps - connection to vehicle not via VIN but via Gateway URL... funny that not easy find IP adress of vehicle because on screenshot in flashing ECU guide there is IP in VIN connection row visible but not in my case. So I was spying few minutes with firewall to catch with success... ...but later I found in Rheingold after click on connection manager button in the top bar that IP of vehicle is seen there clearly  Maybe it would help to someone. :bigpimp:

So, now is everything OK, I did all prepare testing steps again (without any changes of PSdZData Full I already used before) and now no errors, so I am ready to update (just after I will borrow in prerequisites suggested 50AMPs charger/power source). :thumbup:
I must tell you that I am hardly thinking about question why not to update all ECUs to current revision... ...exists some recommendation which units NOT update and why? I understood ACSM unit need special care if updating, but how about the rest? :dunno:
Doing anything like full reversible backup before update is not possible? I am asking because of no way back without old unavailable PSdZData which corresponds to my current factory state of ECUs.

I still have some returning faults in memory but I mean it will be better to discuss them in separated thread. Most of them are from reverse and side view cameras (I am planning to disassemble and check wirings) but some form footwell module reciever - vehicle ride height and drive speed, PTC undervoltage, preheating unit on 5th cylinder and glow plug on 6th cylinder ( planning to change all glow plugs and if it not help I will change preheating unit too), connection head unit to diversity shot circuit to ground...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The IP Address is easily obtained from your LAN Adapter Status Screen.

The only ECU I would be concerned about is ZGW Gateway Module, as many people have had issues flashing it.

You cannot back up your current firmware. You must have old 36.1 PSdZData Full to return car to its original firmware.


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> The IP Address is easily obtained from your LAN Adapter Status Screen.
> 
> The only ECU I would be concerned about is ZGW Gateway Module, as many people have had issues flashing it.
> 
> You cannot back up your current firmware. You must have old 36.1 PSdZData Full to return car to its original firmware.


if I understood right what you mean... I must say IP adress on LAN adapter status screen is IP of my computer but not IP of vehicle and there is a vehicle IP required for URL gateway connection. Now I know where to find in Rheingold ISTA. Maybe there is somewhere in E-SYS shown also but I am not sure where.

Unfortunately ZGW looks like dependent for most other units, so I must try it...
Is it ok flashing units sequentially one after one or is it better to flash the entire set of dependent units? My plan is to flash at the first problematic ZGW..and if success flash one by one the others...


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

Just to be sure, for flashing, do I realy need 50Amp charger? We normally have 7-10Amp and for big cars up to 25Amp..but 50 or 70Amp? Isn't it too much for 90-95Ah battery? Must directly connect 50Amp to battery?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KaZaN said:


> if I understood right what you mean... I must say IP adress on LAN adapter status screen is IP of my computer but not IP of vehicle and there is a vehicle IP required for URL gateway connection. Now I know where to find in Rheingold ISTA. Maybe there is somewhere in E-SYS shown also but I am not sure where.
> 
> Unfortunately ZGW looks like dependent for most other units, so I must try it...
> Is it ok flashing units sequentially one after one or is it better to flash the entire set of dependent units? My plan is to flash at the first problematic ZGW..and if success flash one by one the others...


I misstated that. To find Gateway IP address, you can use a utility called ZGW_Search, which is sometimes included in EDIABAS packages, or you can use Tool32's zgw_01.prg, (part of EDIABAS) and finally, if I recall, you can use E-Sys Transmitter 22 17 2A;ReadIPConfig.



KaZaN said:


> Just to be sure, for flashing, do I realy need 50Amp charger? We normally have 7-10Amp and for big cars up to 25Amp..but 50 or 70Amp? Isn't it too much for 90-95Ah battery? Must directly connect 50Amp to battery?


The car draws a lot of current during flash. A 50 Amp Charger minimum is what BMW recommends. You can probably get by with less, but it's a risk you take. I do not connect charger directly to battery, rather I use the Terminal Posts in the Engine Bay, although electrically they are the same points.


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

Thank you so much Shawn. I hope now I know everything of basics for code and flash my GT. 
I will power up car with recommended Amps to prevent of problems. I must wait one week for my friend who has this strong power source. Than I will flash all units sequential one after one to have all current versions. I will write back results and experiences. 
Meanwhile, I'll solve recurring errors in memory of units... Today new problem with comfort access, only on drivers door stops partly working keyless locking. It locks but mirrors do not fold. On all rest three doors it is ok but not on drivers.


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn again, while reading and studying in forums hundreds of your posts I understand that after I update my ECUs with 55.4 psdzdata I can not continue on coding because of trimmed notes. Am I right?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KaZaN said:


> Hi Shawn again, while reading and studying in forums hundreds of your posts I understand that after I update my ECUs with 55.4 psdzdata I can not continue on coding because of trimmed notes. Am I right?


Yes. Just need to use E-Sys Launcher 2.x.


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. Just need to use E-Sys Launcher 2.x.


Not sure if I understand... You say yes to that I can not code anymore. Just need to use Esys launcher 2.x... you are saying I can code 55.4 updated ECUs with esys 2.x instead of that current 3.24.3 Im using now for my factory version ECUs... Or are you saying I can not code because Esys 2.x will not work with 55.4 updated ECUs. Sorry for my bad slow understanding...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KaZaN said:


> Not sure if I understand... You say yes to that I can not code anymore. Just need to use Esys launcher 2.x... you are saying I can code 55.4 updated ECUs with esys 2.x instead of that current 3.24.3 Im using now for my factory version ECUs... Or are you saying I can not code because Esys 2.x will not work with 55.4 updated ECUs. Sorry for my bad slow understanding...


I am saying Yes, you can code it, so long as you use E-Sys Launcher 2.x.


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am saying Yes, you can code it, so long as you use E-Sys Launcher 2.x.


Uf, ok, now I understand and calm myself down...  no reasons to stop planning update ECUs.

Respect to your patience and knowledge Shawn


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

Finally, everything is different, sadly I hit a deer on the highway last week, my GT is now in the BMW service center for repair. 
The funny thing is that despite the fact that they are working on a fix for pre nearly 5000 Euro, they do not make a free update of units, they want another 130 Euro for the update. I therefore turn a dilemma whether update it yourself or pay and avoid risk of breakdown some of the units (I suppose the risk is in this case on their side.). Are known cases when the unit failed while update process or some equipment stopped working after the update?


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

While my GT still in BMW service for repair after crash with deer  I am reading so much through forums... thousand questions in my head... but for me interesting one: is it possible to (VO) code my F07 GT with 4U2 to have Comfort+ (and maybe some ECOs also) while I have currently sport+, sport, normal and comfort and this dependent equipment:
S223A ELEKTRONISCHE DAEMPFER CONTROL (EDC) - Electronic Damper Control (EDC)
S229A DYNAMIC DRIVE - Dynamic Drive
S2VAA ADAPTIVE DRIVE - Chassis & suspens. setup "Adaptive Drive"
(whole list is in first post)

Thanks for clarification

BTW I resign and order update of all units at BMW dealer as paid service after completing repair of car. How can I most simply check that everything really have updated? The only i-step state information is or is not talking about whether all units are actually in this version?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KaZaN said:


> While my GT still in BMW service for repair after crash with deer  I am reading so much through forums... thousand questions in my head... but for me interesting one: is it possible to (VO) code my F07 GT with 4U2 to have Comfort+ (and maybe some ECOs also) while I have currently sport+, sport, normal and comfort and this dependent equipment:
> S223A ELEKTRONISCHE DAEMPFER CONTROL (EDC) - Electronic Damper Control (EDC)
> S229A DYNAMIC DRIVE - Dynamic Drive
> S2VAA ADAPTIVE DRIVE - Chassis & suspens. setup "Adaptive Drive"
> ...


I was never 100% Successful getting 4U2 working in my 2011 F10. You can read about it here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=642231

I never could get EcoPRO Mode to engage, even though the option appeared via my FDS Switch.

If car has Normal and & Comfort now, it is same as Comfort and Comfort+. Only the name was changed. I did get mine to change to Comfort and Comfort+ though by adding 4U2 and Coding car with 1211 Date.


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

Shawn I have read that long thread about VO and zeitkriterium before  but did not understand that Comfort/Standard and Comfort+/Comfort is just playing with words  I really don't need new names for old things...  Must say truth that I don't really feel any difference between Sport+ Sport Standard and Comfort in steering wheel sensitivity. It is always insensitive and too soft even in Sport mode and absolutely soft in compare with my E91 320dA which was hard like kart  Maybe it is because I don't have active steering (I think). Have a nice weekend


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KaZaN said:


> Shawn I have read that long thread about VO and zeitkriterium before  but did not understand that Comfort/Standard and Comfort+/Comfort is just playing with words  I really don't need new names for old things...  Must say truth that I don't really feel any difference between Sport+ Sport Standard and Comfort in steering wheel sensitivity. It is always insensitive and too soft even in Sport mode and absolutely soft in compare with my E91 320dA which was hard like kart  Maybe it is because I don't have active steering (I think). Have a nice weekend


Agreed.


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

So, my car is back... it was by BMW dealer for 35 days for repair after meet deer on highway  Although I have had only plastics and equipment damaged the total costs were 6900***8364; for repair + 800***8364; for rent a spare car... Thank god most of it paid by Insurance company. What I paid is 1768***8364;+800***8364; Not very happy to meet deers on highway... 

And news, my car has software updated to i-step F001-15-07-502 and bluetooth 9231091 . Of course all reseted to default so now I will start coding from scratch. I did not find visible changes yet after update.
Which psdzdata I need when I am on i-step F001-15-07-502? Are 55.4 enough or do I need newer?


----------

